# Winchester Speed Pump 12 GA. for HD



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I've finally decided I need to get a pump 12 Ga. for home defense as I am "overstocked" with handguns and realize their inherent lack of potency whence compared to a long gun. Yeah, I looked at the Taurus .410, but I figure an 18-20" 12 bore is the real thing. I believe the Winchester is being made in Turkey, which may account for its low list at $300. Anyone have one of these yet? I know the 870 and 500s rule the roost, maybe I should be looking for a used one of those models, but am intrigued by the "cycle speed" claim (hype?)
Regards,
Eli :smt1099


----------

